# P0322, P0321 and EPC light on 2002 jetta PLEASE HELP



## Cjfrusetta (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi I'm in need of some help here, my girlfriends car is acting up and it is throwing a CEL randomly it's off then on then off again and an EPC light randomly. I scanned for the codes and it says p0322 and P0321. So I replaced the crank shaft position sensor and the ignition coil, it was fine for about 3-5 weeks after doing that then it starting throwing the lights and acting up again, also while driving it will spit and sputter and try to stall out but only once it gets up to 3000 rpm on the highway but it's fine untill that 3000 RPM point and at traffic lights it will either randomly shut off or drop in rpm then pick up then drop again and so on but that only happens when the A/C is on. I am completely baffled as to what is causing this and I am trying to avoid paying the insane garage prices around here to have it fixed.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

rescan and post what the ecm is storing now


----------



## Cjfrusetta (Jun 30, 2014)

I clear all the codes and they come back within about 30-50miles it's the same two codes as previous posted thanks for your reply BTW


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well where did the replacement cps come from? it would still be indicating a problem with the sensor itself or the wiring going to it more remote possibility would be on the ecm side but the most likely is a faulty replacement or wiring problem. get a bosch oe replacement if you haven't already but throwing another cps at it is the fastest way to check other wise you will need to get information on the signal and see where its dropping out and then check wiring for continuity etc

btw i work at a garage that charges those insane prices...lol after this is done you may understand why


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes you should be using a genuine OE sensor, or at least genuine Bosch from a reputable supplier (not AutoZone or the like). Replace the sensor again first, if the problem persists, it's time to get out the wiring diagrams and verify wiring and connections.


----------



## Cjfrusetta (Jun 30, 2014)

So today went to the local vw dealer and got the CPS from them and put it in it seemed to work drove around for about 20 min with my scanner hooked up and it cleared all the codes and read that emission readiness for inspection is ready so I guess that worked thanks for help. I also Ohms tested the auto zone CPS and the and OE one and there was about 100 milli-ohm difference I guess that's what the issue was


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes avoid electric/electronic parts from the big box stores. VW's don't get along with Chinese parts. Especially coils, MAF's, and crank sensors.


----------

